# some Greene county artifacts



## Benjie Boswell (Aug 5, 2014)

All these points were found on the same tract. There is a lot of difference in design between them. Would that be attributed to different time periods, or would 2 different people knap 2 different styles?


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Aug 5, 2014)

Any idea what these are? All are stone.


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Aug 5, 2014)

Also have a lot of pottery with designs. Can anything be told about the time period from the design?


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Aug 5, 2014)

This heartbreaker was also on the same tract. I have looked for several years for the back half. What period would it have come from?


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Aug 5, 2014)

another pic


----------



## Milkman (Aug 5, 2014)

Benjie Boswell said:


> Any idea what these are? All are stone.



You have some very good artifacts there. I wish I had the patience and persistence to do that.

I have heard those little marble stones called "game stones"  I suppose it was a prehistoric game played like modern era marbles.


----------



## diamondback (Aug 5, 2014)

I think the stones may be net weights because some appear to have dimples on them.some here are smarter than me on this so curious what everyone thinks.


----------



## Forest Grump (Aug 5, 2014)

The axe is hard to be precise, since it is broken, but I think it's a 3/4 grooved one, which ought to be mid to more likely late Archaic Period.

On your points, there is a very good chance the quartz one above the quarter might be a Dalton (very, very old: Transitional Paleo, around 10,000 years ago), but there are later woodland points with the same shape, so it might have to be held to know. You also have several Bolen's, they are Early Archaic, a few mid Archaics, & somebody else is gonna have to help you with the quartz ones, I never can type them well. 

The balls are an unusual find as well, especially so many.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice finds! As for the points, you are spanning thousands of years there. I see a possible Dalton, Bolen, Kirk, Lecroy, and Palmer points from the very early Archaic (nearly 10,000 years old,) several Morrow Mountains (mid-Archaic-4,000-6,000 BC,) and some later Woodland stemmed and teardrop points. I don't know much about pottery, but pottery technology arrived here in the early Woodland period-around 1,000 BC and was made until historic times. Some of that looks to be stamped pottery, but I don't know enough about it to date it. I agree that the axe looks like a 3/4 grooved- late Archaic, 3-5 thousand years old.


----------



## olcop (Aug 6, 2014)

*artifacts*

Greene Co.is a treasure trove for artifact hunters, keep looking, you'll find 
Many more, they almost pave the ground there.
Go to about any rock out cropping you see.the ones that have the car sized boulders in them, and look them over for depressions about the size of a cup to the size of a dinner plate, and about 2 to 6 inches deep----these are for corn and other grain grinding ,if you find any of the round stones like you have, about the size of a baseball and larger they are used with the holes to grind, and, with a bit of luck, you may find one of the type that is a long,slender stone with a rounded end that is also used to grind.
Frequently in those outcroppings you will find an oven that still has woodsmoke stains from a long ago fire.
If you haven't done so, take a drive to Elberton,there used to be a place that had numerous stones and points very interesting to visit.
You have a very nice collection good luck and keep hunting.
olcop


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 7, 2014)

You mostly have stamped with a few punctated shards that I'd date at the tail end of the Woodland Period and possibly even into the Mississippian Period.  At least one piece is incised and resembles a very late stylistic Weeden Island Incised.  It probably goes by another name in GA, but that is what it looks like.  These are interesting pieces to me as they appear to date late in the period.  My research over the years has been on the Woodland-Mississippian cultural transition.  Several of these shards could go into the later period which would make them good for study.


----------



## GLS (Aug 7, 2014)

Years ago in the unpaved alleys of the historic section of Savannah, we used to find clay marbles that resembled some of the objects you found.  No doubt the ones we found were post-colonial.   They were ordinary marble sized, pefectly round, and not as big as the "bomber" sized artifacts that you recovered in Greene County.


----------



## CherokeeOne (Aug 22, 2014)

Pretty amazing stuff here, I used to live in Greene County and I remember finding things occasionally when exploring but nothing that nice.


----------



## Christian Infidel (Aug 26, 2014)

I find a lot of artifacts in Greene Co. I have access to 3800 ac and have found several points, pottery and tools there. Good Luck and keep lookin !!!!!


----------



## badcreek (Sep 15, 2014)

I have had the same lease in Greene for the past 31 years and I have found several points that look just like yours. A lot of quartz points. I think i spend more time looking for points than I do deer sign!


----------



## BSFR98 (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks like it may be stick balls.  Nice finds!

http://peachstatearchaeologicalsoci...w=article&id=119:Stick-Balls&catid=&Itemid=58


----------

